# Fantasy, Sci-Fi



## Judy (Oct 2, 2004)

It seems that most of you are fantasy and sci-fi fans.  Am I in the wrong writers' bunch?  My favorite books are:  Nop's Trials, Donald Mccaig; Jubliee, Margaret Walker; The Color of the Ocean, James McBride (n-f); Call of the Wild, Jack London, etc.


----------



## asdar (Oct 2, 2004)

There are a lot of fantasy-sci fi but there's a scattering of all types on here.

I like Sci Fi and fantasy but I read just as much Fiction and a lot of classical fiction.

There's room for everyone here I think and welcome to the forum.

Do you have any stories on the boards yet?


----------



## Judy (Oct 2, 2004)

*Glad I'm welcome*

Thanks for the inclusion.   I'm green (as in fresh or new or ignorant): what are boards?  what is a manga?


----------



## A_MacLaren (Oct 2, 2004)

A board is a forum. A manga is kind of like a comic.


----------

